# Copper Country Cubing 2019



## SirWaffle (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey everyone just wanted to share a competition I'm co-organizing in Houghton, Michigan at Michigan Tech April 20th. And also the day before there will be a cubing workshop for new people or those who already know some stuff and just want to hang out!

all the information needed can be found on the WCA page

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CopperCountryCubing2019


----------



## CarterK (Feb 20, 2019)

It's great to see comps in new places! I want to go but it doesn't look like I can make it  It's the first weekend in 3 weeks where i don't have the Friday before off school.


----------



## Reizii_ (Feb 20, 2019)

Saw that while scrolling through upcoming comps. I'll go if I can, but the distance is pretty far, being about an eight hour drive.
also, insert obligatory 4/20 joke here


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Feb 20, 2019)

It's honestly been my dream to host a WCA competition for 5+ years. So excited that it's finally happening! As the first ever competition in the Michigan UP, I hope we bring in a lot of new cubers!


----------

